# Belle salope



## Narcoz

Bonjour,

 Je m'excuse d'avance pour demander de l'aide dans un thème qui pourrait choquer d'éventuels puritains .

Dans le sens figuré (élogieux) du terme, on peut dire entre amis ou à celle qui est concernée, quand c'est vrai , qu'une femme est une *belle salope*.

Comment cela se dit en espagnol sans que cela soit vulgaire dans un environnement privé mais d'une façon très proche du français.

J'espère avoir été clair. Je ne vous donnerai pas de contexte car cela ne peut se dire qu'à des gens qui ont l'esprit assez large pour comprendre la subtilité d'une expression qui parait vulgaire au 1er degré.

Sincères remerciements à tous pour ce bon boulot que vous faîtes.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je te propose: 
"Será una señora muy respetable y todo lo que quieras, pero es *una furcia de lo más tira(d)o.
*Exemple tiré du Diccionario* (DEME) *de J. Martín*.
*


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Narcoz said:


> Dans le sens figuré (élogieux) du terme, on peut dire entre amis ou à celle qui est concernée, quand c'est vrai , qu'une femme est une *belle salope*.
> 
> Comment cela se dit en espagnol sans que cela soit vulgaire dans un environnement privé mais d'une façon très proche du français.


 

1) Entre amis, si la demoiselle / dame en question est appréciée pour son physique et ses vertus (ou son manque de vertu ):

*Pedazo guarra /cachonda*

2) En español (ou tout du moins en Espagne) dire à une femme qu'elle est une _belle salope_ en respectant l'expression française sera toujours vulgaire, mais bon...


----------



## VRF

Bueno, yo simplemente diría que es una "cabrona".... que ya es bastante, pero algo menos extremo que vuestra propuestas, ¿no?

No dice que sea "une traînée", etc...

Además, creo que ambos términos "salope" y "cabrona" en algún sitio suponen algo de maldad, cosa que no se trasmite en las otras traducciones que van más enfocadas a su "voracidad sexual"


----------



## Narcoz

En France aussi *Athos* mais pas dans le contexte que je voulais expliquer et ce contexte n'est pas compréhensible par tous. On ne peut s'exprimer ainsi que si l'on est sûr qu'on peut le dire, que cette expression sera prise dans le bon sens. Cela dépend de l'ouverture d'esprit de la personne à qui l'on parle et de la complicité qui s'est installée entre elles. D'ailleurs si vous connaissez une autre manière de la dire sans tomber dans le commun, ce qui n'exprimera jamais l'image de cette femme que certains (ou beaucoup?) hommes souhaiteraient. Je répète, cette question n'est pas adressée aux gens qui n'acceptent aucune exception de langage et qui s'offusqueront par conséquent (allusion aux puritains). Je souhaiterais d'ailleurs une réponse de femme pour être sûr que je ne vais pas me fourvoyer. Mais si ma question dérange, je n'ai aucun problème pour qu'elle soit retirée.


----------



## Narcoz

VRF said:


> Bueno, yo simplemente diría que es una "cabrona".... que ya es bastante, pero algo menos extremo que vuestra propuestas, ¿no?
> 
> No dice que sea "une traînée", etc...
> 
> Además, creo que ambos términos "salope" y "cabrona" en algún sitio suponen algo de maldad, cosa que no se trasmite en las otras traducciones que van más enfocadas a su "voracidad sexual"



Non VRF, désolé d'être franc mais ta réponse est hors sujet. Je répète; dans un *ENVIRONNEMENT PRIVÉ*.


----------



## chlapec

Te doy mi perspectiva de hombre de (casi) España, y nada puritano, pero sí respetuoso:
En un contexto de confianza, le puedes decir a una chica: *"¡Pero mira que estás cachonda"*!, lo cual combina esencialmente las "virtudes" que atribuyes a la expresión "belle salope".


----------



## VRF

Cher Narcoz,

je suis une femme et je ne me considère pas du tout puritaine.

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire et je te confirme que l'expressión "cabrona" est, je crois, ce que tu cherches, étant donné que:
- ce n'est pas aussi vulgaire;
- ça a une certaine connotation de "femme pouvant être méchante dans le but d'obtenir quelque chose qu'elle prétend";
- l'expresión, par exemple, de "¿Sabes que eres una cabrona?" n'est pas offensante réellement, ça équivaudrait à peu près à "Tu sais que tu es une petite salope?"

Définition selon la RAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cabrón


----------



## chlapec

VRF said:


> Cher Narcoz,
> 
> je suis une femme et je ne me considère pas du tout puritaine.
> 
> Je comprends ce que tu veux dire et je te confirme que l'expressión "cabrona" est, je crois, ce que tu cherches, étant donné que:
> - ce n'est pas aussi vulgaire;
> - ça a une certaine connotation de "femme pouvant être méchante dans le but d'obtenir quelque chose qu'elle prétend";
> - l'expresión, par exemple, de "¿Sabes que eres una cabrona?" n'est pas offensante réellement, ça équivaudrait à peu près à "Tu sais que tu es une petite salope?"


 
Mais bon, où est le sens "élogieux" de "cabrona"?


----------



## VRF

Je pense que l'expression proposée par Chlapec a un autre sens. En effet, ça équivaudrait plutôt à "Putain, c'que t'es bonne / bien roulée /"; en définitive "c'que tu me provoques, m'excite, etc..." Donc, dans ton "environnement privé" ça se dirait peut-être plutôt au début.....

Mais peut-être voulais-tu dire ça?

Nonnnnn, je me suis mal exprimée; bien sûr que "cabrona" n'est pas élogieux, mais disons que ça peut avoir une connotation de "perfide, machiavélique" qui, dans un "environnement privé" peut aporter "morbo". 

Peut-être, selon chacun, bien entendu


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,


chlapec said:


> Mais bon, où est le sens "élogieux" de "cabrona"?


Et où est le sens élogieux de salope ? Même avec belle devant...
(ici belle accentue salope, il ne l'embellit pas)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Narcoz said:


> Je souhaiterais d'ailleurs une réponse de femme pour être sûr que je ne vais pas me fourvoyer. Mais si ma question dérange, je n'ai aucun problème pour qu'elle soit retirée.


 
Ta question ne me dérange pas et je suis une femme. 

Je crois que _cabrona_ proposée par VRF n'est pas ce que tu cherches, mais je crois qu'il serait important que tu nous dises ce que toi tu entends par _belle salope_, pour nous aider à trouver la meilleure traduction.


----------



## chlapec

> Et où est le sens élogieux de salope ? Même avec belle devant...


 
Bon ben, il faudrait le lui demander a Narcoz (dans mon post j'ai souligné atribuyes)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

chlapec said:


> Bon ben, il faudrait le lui demander a Narcoz (dans mon post j'ai souligné atribuyes)


Oui, chlapec, ma question s'adressait aussi à Narcoz.


----------



## Narcoz

chlapec said:


> Bon ben, il faudrait le lui demander a Narcoz (dans mon post j'ai souligné atribuyes)


 
Je l'ai dit. Ne peut se dire que si l'on est sûr que ce sera entendu comme un compliment. Il ne peut donc pas avoir de confusion si ce n'est pas dit à la légère. *** Norma 9


----------



## chlapec

Bon, alors je n'appellerais pas cela un "environnement privé" mais plutôt "intime" et, dans ce cas, on peut dire n'importe quoi pourvu qu'il y ait de la complicité.


----------



## Narcoz

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Et où est le sens élogieux de salope ? Même avec belle devant...
> (ici belle accentue salope, il ne l'embellit pas)



Juste Karine. *Belle* n'embellit pas mais indique le sens. L'adjectif est là pour préciser que l'expression doit être prise au sens figuré ainsi que renforcer le compliment, à condition encore une fois si seulement il peut être compris ainsi.


----------



## Imothep

Belle salope. Narcoz, tu n'est pas très explicite. Je suis une femme et j'utilise souvent ce mot dans un sens non péjoratif et mes amis aussi. Je définirais ce sens comme : Une femme qui s'assume, qui n'est pas écrasée par les images puritaines ou bien pensante, une femme qui n'a même pas à se justifier des stéréotypes véhiculés par "la société". Que se soit au niveau de corps, de la pensée et de leurs usages.
Et ça en espagnol, ça m'intéresse aussi de le connaître!


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

Soy mujer y soy española. En un contexto privado y sabiendo bien a quién se le dice para que no se lo tome a mal, sí que he dicho y me han dicho "¡Qué cabrona!" (con una sonrisa eso sí) con el sentido que apuntaba VRF de "perfide, machiavélique" o también con el sentido de alguien que tiene mucha suerte en lo que sea: trabajo, juego, amor... Incluso también se utiliza "japuta".


----------



## janpol

"belle" ne signifie pas... "belle" mais plutôt "vraiment", "très", ... "sacrée"

citation : cette femme que certains (ou beaucoup?) hommes souhaiteraient
pas sûr : elle m'a fait une vacherie : c'est une belle salope !


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

Debo de ser ya muy mayor pero una (_belle) salope_, lo mire por donde lo mire y tal como entiendo la consulta inicial, en mis tiempos mozos era una mujer ligera de cascos, una facilona, una cualquiera, una guarra, una furcia, una cachonda de aquí me meneo.... y era una expresión muy peyorativa y de elogiosa, nada.

Que hoy en día en Francia no lo sea y defina -tal como lo indica Imothep- a una mujer libre, liberal y liberada, dueña de su vida, de sus ideas y de su cuerpo, no lo voy a discutir, pero desde luego me resulta cuanto menos llamativo y poco tiene que ver con el puritanismo.

Ahora bien, tampoco discuto que en el ámbito privado, y más concretamente en pareja, se utilice dicha expresión. Pero obviar la vulgaridad es imposible, toda vez que la coprolalia no es y nunca será elegante, por mucho que se practique con absoluta normalidad en un contexto sexual.


----------

